# Gebrauchtes Iphone Simlock entfernen



## Fireb0ng (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Iphone 3 GS bei ebay ersteigert. In dem Angebot stand OHNE SIMLOCK. Nunja als es heute ankam musste ich feststellen, das doch der Simlock noch drin ist.
Habe jetzt einfach mal bei T Online sim lock entfernen gemacht, also Nummer und Daten eingegeben, darauf hin kam die Meldung "es wurde an apple weiter geladen".

Darunter stand eine Anleitung.

[FONT=&quot]Entsperrung erfolgt mit eingelegter SIM-Karte der Telekom, SIM-Karte eines anderen Netzbetreibers oder ohne SIM 
1. Verbinden Sie das iPhone mit iTunes (mit eingelegter SIM-Karte der Telekom, SIM-Karte eines anderen Netzbetreibers oder ohne SIM). 
2. Starten Sie die Wiederherstellung (iPhone auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen). 
3. Sie erhalten in iTunes eine Hinweismeldung, dass Ihr iPhone erfolgreich entsperrt wurde - sofern Sie keine SIM-Karte der Telekom eingelegt haben. [/FONT]

Aber wie soll jetzt der Punkt 2 bei mir funktionieren. Das Handy wurde in Ursprung gesetzt.

Wenn ich das Handy mit meiner sim betreiben möchte kommt die Meldung, falsche Sim ich brauch eine vom Provider.
Hänge ich es an Itunes tut sich garnichts, itunes erkennt es zwar aber gibt gleich die Meldung "
*Wir können Ihre Aktivierung zurzeit nicht weiter durchführen.*

*Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut oder wenden Sie sich an den Kundendienst.​*



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, es ist ein 3gs


----------



## Bennz (23. Januar 2013)

es kann etwas dauern bis das über itunes funktioniert, probiere es einfach morgen nochmal.


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. Januar 2013)

Das weiß ich ja mir geht es eher um Punkte 2 ich kann ja keine Wiederherstellung machen


----------



## ViP94 (23. Januar 2013)

Was ist da für ein Baseband auf dem iPhone?
Das klingt für mich stark nach 6.15


----------



## Nemesis_AS (23. Januar 2013)

Warum? Wiederherstellen sollte aber in iTunes funktionieren, nur ein Backup kannst natürlich nicht aufspielen, falls du das gemeint hast.

Oder sogar am iPhone selber unter  Einstellungen - Allgemein - Zurücksetzen - Inhalte & Einstellungen löschen.

Damit setzt du das iPhone auf "Werkseinstellungen" zurück. 
Als ich meinen SIM Lock entfernt habe, habe ich auch 2 Anläufe gebraucht. Hat aber dann geklappt.

MfG


----------



## ViP94 (23. Januar 2013)

Die info über das baseband steht bei info irgendwo drin.
SAG mir das einfach mal.


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. Januar 2013)

Wie wo was Baseband???? Ich kann das Iphone in Itunes anklicken und dann kommt gleich die Meldung.

Und unter Allgemein ist bei mir kein Zurücksetzten


----------



## ViP94 (23. Januar 2013)

Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Info
und hier suchst du nach einer Versionsnummer des Basebands oder der Modemfirmware, keine Ahnung wie das bei einem deutschen iPhone aussieht.
Ich hatte das auch bei einem gebrauchten iPhone.
Das hat man damals drauf gemacht, um den SIM-Lock zu umgehen, man konnte aber lange Zeit es nicht mehr runter machen.
Gib mir einfach mal diese Nummer und dann sehen wir weiter. Wahrscheinlich liege ich ja falsch.

http://u.jimdo.com/www9/o/s5892ae78db61deef/img/ib961b03e74513c1f/1323838466/std/image.jpg


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. Januar 2013)

Am Handy geht bei mir garnichts kommt gleich die Einstellungen zum Aktivieren


----------



## ViP94 (23. Januar 2013)

Mach einen Jailbreak.
Welche IOS Version ist installiert?


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. Januar 2013)

Es sollte IOS 6... sein

Edit ich werde erstmal warten bis morgen vielleich hat es apple noch nihct frei geschaltet

Edit² Hat sich erledigt ging jetzt

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

